# Warbirds



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's some shots of the Collings Foundation warbirds making the TX circuit last weekend. Thanks to the great bundle deal on NIK EFX, I find myself back in the HDR hole again .










NIK HDR and Silver EFX




























And one with more "realistic" processing with NIK HDR:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool, very nice Bill. Like the vintage look. Is that the 262 in the 3rd frame?

Nevermind I just saw the signage, man that almost lost the war for the US. Had it been developed earlier.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*The 262 is very nice*

Excellent shot and nice treatment.

Griz


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks All!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very cool


----------

